# how much movement should I be feeling at 37-38 weeks?



## ellie1275

hi girls,

I was just wondering as in the last week my little man has been very quiet. he still moves but not nearly half as much as he used to? he tends to have a big spurt at night after dinner and then on in the morning and then I dont really feel him all day. is this normal at this stage?
I have been able to forget im pregnant due to the lack of movement as before this he moved almost constantly
my DH and others have reassured me and said it's normal but its so hard not to worry!! i would say he is very active at the times he does move he just doesnt move many times anymore!!!

:wacko:


----------



## griff2b

My midwife says this is normal, she said I should start expecting less and less movement as the end is nearer. The babies head will engage & the space is much much smaller for them so less room to manoover xxx

Edited to say: As long as your feeling your ten movements a day, which it sounds like you are....


----------



## velvetina

I remember when carrying ds2 I had long stretches during day with no or little movement, while I was busy spring cleaning everything. I would have to sit down and try and relax to concentrate on movement again as it would worry me.

Hun, I would say if you are worried call your midwife (I went this morning to be monitored) and feel glad I did. Babies do start to slow down, they have very little room now, but your peace of mind is really important. I am sure all is fine. x


----------



## twists183

hi 
I have to agree with the others and you DH, it's all very normal to get reduced movement now, but as long as you're feeling at least 10 a day . As baby drops into your pelvis you'll feel different movements, lower down towards your pelvis and some higher up but it'll reduce. Baby gets less and less room in there so they can't always give you the good wollop your used to.

Not to be rude or anything but do you spend a bit of time during the day focussing on baby movements? You'll probably find baby is moving a little during te day but you just might be too busy to notice the smaller movements. By now you can predict a pattern roughly 3 hours on throughout the day - so whatever time baby wakes up, add three hours then sit at that time see if you fee anything, then again three hours later - as a rule of thumb. Baby's movements now will pretty much match what their routine will be up to when they arrive.


----------



## ellie1275

twists183 said:


> hi
> I have to agree with the others and you DH, it's all very normal to get reduced movement now, but as long as you're feeling at least 10 a day . As baby drops into your pelvis you'll feel different movements, lower down towards your pelvis and some higher up but it'll reduce. Baby gets less and less room in there so they can't always give you the good wollop your used to.
> 
> Not to be rude or anything but do you spend a bit of time during the day focussing on baby movements? You'll probably find baby is moving a little during te day but you just might be too busy to notice the smaller movements. By now you can predict a pattern roughly 3 hours on throughout the day - so whatever time baby wakes up, add three hours then sit at that time see if you fee anything, then again three hours later - as a rule of thumb. Baby's movements now will pretty much match what their routine will be up to when they arrive.

thanks....you could be right as I am a very active person...I dont have an office job so Im not sitting down much throughout the day...I will try that method thanks alot! :hugs:


----------



## winipeg1

see my midwife says the exact opposite

the feel of movements change, from a kicking to more of a squirm and a roll feeling but the ammount of movements shouldnt change.... the hospitals advice you to ring and go in to be put on the monitor if you are concered about reduced movement. x


----------



## lorna84

I havent had reduced movement, the movements are just different more shuffles/wiggles & pokes than the hard kicks she used to give, room is getting pretty thin in there

I say if your concerned ring the hospital see what they say :hugs:


----------



## flower01

my LO movements has turned from kicks to slow pokes and shifting about as if trying to get comfy!
now and again il get a little shake as if he/she has got stuck or something!lol

i had a day recently when i only felt baby have hiccups and that was it, no shifting about so went to get monitored again!
im sure they are sick of me at the hospital but i dont care, as long as my bub is ok!

= 0 )


xxxxxxxx


----------



## jenny82

Hey, I have noticed a distinct drop in movements in the last few weeks. I was panicing a little but there is also a pattern for me of no movement during the day, and he then goes crazy in the mornings and evenings. Think it's only natural to worry though!


----------

